# Monitorempfehlung WQHD, 165HZ (oder 144HZ) und G-Sync



## J-Dredd (6. November 2017)

Hallo, 

ich suche einen Gaming Monitor mit den Spezifika WQHD, 165 HZ und G-Synch. Ich komme von einem Dell Professional P2416D Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, also einem 23,8 Zoller mit WQHD, 60 HZ und IPS-Panel.

Was ich mir also neben den beschriebenen Attributen wünsche, ist natürlich, dass in keinem anderen Qualitätsmerkmal spürbare Rückschritte zu meinem jetzigen Monitor eintreten. Grundsätzlich bin ich bereit, auf ein TN-Panel zu setzen, wenn dieses gut ist und ihm normale WQHD-Panels nicht qualitätsmäßig völlig davonlaufen.

Ich suche also konkret einen Monitor, der neben den oben beschriebenen Attributen auch recht hübsche Bilder liefert und einen vernünftigen Kontrast hat ( mir ist klar, dass ein Monitor nicht in allen diesen Werten Spitze sein kann, es soll halt ein FPS-Gamingmonitor sein, an dem auch der Witcher Spaß macht )

Habt ihr da Empfehlungen für mich?

Ich hatte mir bisher eigentlich dieses Modell herausgesucht: Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Dazu konnte ich jedoch leider keine Reviews finden. Hat jemand von euch persönliche Erfahrungen?

Dann ist mir aber spontan die Idee aufgegangen, ob es überhaupt 27 Zoll sein müssen, daher hier noch die zweite Frage, welche Diagonale würdet ihr empfehlen, für einen Monitor, der überwiegend für Shooter benutzt wird? Für die kleinere Diagonale habe ich auf die Schnelle diese Monitore herausgesucht, was sagt ihr dazu? Produktvergleich Dell S2417DG, Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz, AOC Agon AG241QG | Geizhals Deutschland

Kosten sollten für 27 Zoller 600€ und für 23 Zoller 450€ eigentlich nicht überschreiten.

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## 0ssi (6. November 2017)

*AW: Monitorempfehlung WQHD, 165HZ (oder 144HZ) und G-Synch*

Wie ist dein Sitzabstand ? Was hast du für eine Grafikkarte ? Mit wie viel FPS laufen deine Spiele ? Wozu brauchst du bei 144/165Hz G-Sync ? Was ist dir beim Bild wichtig ?


----------



## J-Dredd (7. November 2017)

*AW: Monitorempfehlung WQHD, 165HZ (oder 144HZ) und G-Synch*

60 cm Sitzabstand, GTX 980 gerade verkauft für bald kommende GTX 1080, welche nur als Übergang zur darauf folgenden 1180/1180 TI dienen soll. Battlefield 1 läuft leider nur mit ca. 60 FPS, da mein Pentium 4560 überlastet ist, wird aber bald durch einen i7 8700 k ersetzt. CS GO läuft meist bei 163 FPS (gelockt). Meine anderen Spiele weiß ich nicht, da sich seit dem letzten Spielen die Hardware oft geändert hat. 144/165 HZ Monitor brauche ich wegen der besseren Reaktionszeit und dem flüssigeren Bild, weil das in 60 HZ teilweise nicht so toll ist, insbesonderen bei Shootern. G-Synch gegen Tearing und weil die Reaktionszeit darunter ja kaum leiden soll.

Bei der Bildqualität kenne ich mich nicht so aus, aber ein vernünftiger Kontrast ( also z.B auch tiefes Schwarz) und keine Lichthöfe sind mir wichtig. Für Farben habe ich kein Auge, soweit ich weiß, meinen aktuellen Monitor habe ich einmal mit der Windows Kalibrierung angepasst, aber wie toll das jetzt ist, weiß ich auch nicht.  Was Bildqualität betrifft, verlasse ich mich auf eure Empfehlung


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. November 2017)

Bildqualität: Qled oder Oled. Mein Samsung Galaxy hat einfach ein viel besseres Bild als mein 4k Tv.... aber leider sind die Super Monitore weit über dem Budget.

165hz: Panellotterie bei jedem Monitor. Dabei wünsche ich viel Glück. Ich habe meinen 300€ reduziert bekommen, da leichtes BLB.

Welchen Monitor du nimmst, es ist immer eine Lotterie ob der dann auch den gewünschten Schwarzwert hat. Ansonsten nimmst du Sweet fx/ Reshade Presets und simulierst den Oled/HDR Effekt

Einmal Mass Effect Andromeda in 8k Ultra auf YouTube gesehen. Natürlich mit supersampling auf 4320p60 (ist ja nur ein 4k tv mit pc dran). Diese Qualität. So was habe ich noch nie gesehen... Einfach unglaublich. Leider ist mir der Rechner+ der Monitor die Original verwendet wurden noch einige Tausend € zu teuer.


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2017)

OLED Effekt simulieren?


@TE 
Wenn dir der Schwarzwert wichtig ist, bleibt dir nur VA.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. November 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> OLED Effekt simulieren?
> 
> 
> @TE
> Wenn dir der Schwarzwert wichtig ist, bleibt dir nur VA.



Erweiterter Farbraum mit Sweet fx Preset. Mit einem perfekten Preset kann man vieles Ausgleichen. Und wenn der Monitor eh schon perfekt wäre, geht's damit noch besser

Metro Last Light Redux mit Sharper+Vibrant - Counter-Strike: Global Offensive  = optimal. Zumindest von den Farben her. 4k mit 4×ssaa und die Texturen passen auch.


----------



## claster17 (7. November 2017)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 165hz: Panellotterie bei jedem Monitor.



165Hz gibts auch mit TN, das weniger von der Lotterie betroffen ist.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Mein Samsung Galaxy hat einfach ein viel besseres Bild als mein 4k Tv



Hast du das übersättigte oder das kalibrierte sRGB-Profil aktiv?



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Erweiterter Farbraum mit Sweet fx Preset. Mit einem perfekten Preset kann man vieles Ausgleichen.



Wie soll SweetFX den Farbraum erweitern können? sRGB bleibt sRGB, auch wenn man das Bild unnatürlich bunt macht, indem man mit der Sättigung übertreibt.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn dir der Schwarzwert wichtig ist, bleibt dir nur VA.



VA mit G-Sync gibts nur einen einzigen Bildschirm und der ist krumm.


----------



## jeez90 (7. November 2017)

Ich würde mir hinsichtlich der Bildqualität eher IPS als TN ansehen. Hier wären der von dir betrachtete Acer XB271HUA oder der AOC271QG attraktiv. Beide IPS mit G-Sync - aber leider eben auch mit ein wenig Lotterie. Ich muss aber sagen ich habe den XF271HUA, also das Freesync-Pedant, und ich sehe höchstens einen leichten Glow wenn Zimmer und Bild vollkommen schwarz sind. Im Alltag stört es nicht und die Ergonomie ist super.
PS: VA mit G-Sync = sehr teuer, über 700 Euro wie der Acer Z31QU oder 21:9 wie der AOC AG352 (nur 100HZ).


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2017)

Steht nirgends, dass er keinen Curved will.
Es geht auch eher darum, dass IPS und TN beim Schwarzwert mit VA einfach nicht mithalten können.

BTW, der glow ist immer gleich.
Die Unterschiede sind beim backlightbleeding.


----------



## jeez90 (7. November 2017)

Ich habe größten Respekt vor der Weisheit von fast 20000 Beiträgen. Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass in meinen(!) Augen nicht alle Bildschirme den gleichen Glow besitzen. Aber ja, G-Sync mit VA ist eine notwendige Seltenheit, wenn der Schwarzwert so wichtig ist.


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2017)

Sorry, ich meinte bei allen Monitoren desselben Modells.


----------



## jeez90 (7. November 2017)

Achso, ja da liegt der Unterschied von Bildschirm zu Bildschirm im BLB, den Staubeinschlüssen etc.


----------



## J-Dredd (8. November 2017)

Alo zuerst einmal, ich habe mal von meinem S7 Edge One Piece noch im 4:3 Format auf meinen Fernseher gestreamt, und das Handy hatte ein deutlich "farbigeres", subjektiv besseres Bild - Fernseher ist bei mir auch ein 4k Modell.  Aber Oled-Monitoreoder ähnliches für 2000€+ sind leider nicht drin 
Zum Thema VA und Schwarzwert: Ich habe auch über VA-Panels nachgedacht, aber wenn ich mal die grundlegenden Filter bei Geizhals eingebe: LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 23", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - tauchen schon ab 23 " nur TN Panels auf bis 600 €. Das ist somit leider keine Option :/
Mit Farbräumen usw. kenne ich mich leider gar nicht aus  aber mehr als eine leichte Verbesserung der Qualität des Bildes erwarte ich mir von einer Kalibrierung eigentlich nicht.
Also bei curved/Monitoren bin ich etwas skeptisch, steht aber wohl auch nicht zur Frage, in dem Preisbereich gibt es auch sowas nicht.
@jeez90, der Acer XB271HUA hat TN und der AOC271QG  liegt bei den seriösen Händlern schon deutlich über meinem Preisrahmen.

Zusammenfassend scheint es in meinem Preisbereich und ab 23 " und WQHD nur 5 Monitore zu geben, alle mit TN.  Ich denke, ich will mal einen 27"er testen, also beleibt eigentlich nur eine Option, der Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Wenn ihr jetzt kein entscheidendes Argument gegen diesem Monitor bringt, werde ich den wohl mal bestellen  Aber wenn jemand eine persönliche Erfahrung mit diesem Monitor schildern könnte, würde ich mich definitiv freuen, davon zu hören. Wenn ihr keine anderen konkreten Vorschläge habt, lasse ich diesem Monitor also mal kommen.


----------



## 0ssi (8. November 2017)

Zockst du eigentlich aktuell mit V-Sync weil dich Tearing auf 60Hz stört ? Je mehr Hz desto weniger Tearing also auf 144Hz ist es kaum noch störend. Darum die Frage ob du G-Sync wirklich unbedingt brauchst !?
Bei 60cm Sitzabstand könnte 27" zu groß sein und bei 24" ist WQHD echt winzig. Wie wäre es mir 24" FHD 144Hz und VA Panel mit Blur Reduction wie beim Samsung C24FG70 bzw. FG73 mit anderem Standfuß.


----------



## jeez90 (8. November 2017)

Oh Moment.


----------



## jeez90 (8. November 2017)

Ups, ich meinte mit IPS den Acer XB271HUb, kostet bei Mediamarkt aktuell 755 Euro. Der AOC kostet bei Rakuten aktuell 633, Mindfactory 687. Beim XF war der HUA der mit IPS. Bei TN wäre es dann eher der XB271HUA.


----------



## MorbidMartin (8. November 2017)

Ich bin eigentlich auch auf der Suche nach einem 24 Zoll IPS 144Hz Gsync Monitor.
Ich glaube so etwas gibt es nicht oder ?
Alternativ gibt es ja nur die 27 Zoll , sind aber gleich schön teuer und mit diesen Panelproblemen.


----------



## J-Dredd (8. November 2017)

Ich würde liebend gerne mit VSynch zocken, weil das Tearing krass nervt, aber dass kann ich bei CS GO oder BF 1 einfach nicht bringen. Dann sterbe ich ja nur noch   Und seit meine GTX 980 ausgebaut ist und die iGPU meines Pentium 4560 herhalten muss, wird mir auf PCGH sogar fast schon beim Scrollen schlecht, so wie die blauen Balken und der Text am zittern sind. Ist zwar unlogisch, aber Tatsache  Mit 24" auf WQHD, wie ich es gerade habe, will ich eigentlich nicht mehr verzichten und auf FHD zurückgehen. Ich sehe ja sogar jetzt noch Pixel. Ich denke ich lasse jetzt einfach den 27"er kommen und gucke, ob ich damit klar komme. Vor meinem 55" Fernseher sitze ich in ca. 2 m Abstand und finde das eigentlich optimal. Die Frage, ob ich G-Synch brauche, lässt sich dann ja leicht beantworten, indem ich die G-Synch Option und die Übertaktung auf 165 Hz deaktiviere und damit ein klassisches 144 Hz Panel erhalte. Dann sehe ich ja, ob ich einen Unterscheid feststellen kann. Und ich habe gestern noch über Paneltypen gelesen und herausgefunden, dass VA wohl ziemlich langsame Reaktionzeiten hat, aber der IPS-Typ AHVA wohl annähernd an TN heranreicht. Deshalb lasse ich zum Vergleich doch noch den von jeez90 empfohlenen Monitor kommen. Der kostet ja "nur" 630€. Mal gucken, wie deutlich dieser besser ist als der andere, was die Bildqualität betrifft.
Ich werde dann auch definitiv hier berichten


----------



## JoM79 (8. November 2017)

Kommt drauf an, welche Reaktionszeiten man betrachtet und welchen Monitor.
GtG kommt VA sehr nahe an TN ran, bei CtC und S/W aber nicht.
Auch musst du bei den Reaktionszeiten zwischen relativen und absoluten Werten unterscheiden.
Bei TN bist du bei etwa 1-2ms und bei AHVA bei etwa 4-5ms für den schnellsten Wert.
Sind im Prinzip nur 2-4ms Unterschied, aber auch 100-500% schneller.


----------



## J-Dredd (9. November 2017)

Also wenn es um Bereiche unter 10 ms geht, ist mir das egal. Noch spiele ich nicht in der Liga ^^ Da geht bei mir dann Bildqualität vor.  Es darf halt nicht zuviel zusammenkommen: Aktuell hatte ich Internetprobleme, dadurch Pings von Teil über 100 auf BF 1 Servern, mein Pentium brach teils auf unter 60 fps ein, der Monitor hat nur 60 Hz. Und meine Reaktionszeit macht ja auch nochmal einen deutlichen Anteil aus  Also 10 ms an der einen oder anderen Stelle stören nicht. Nur wenn es sich in Summe auf über 100 Hz mehr läppert als im Optimalfall, ist das ja häufig schon spielentscheidend in flotten Spielen.

Ich habe mir jetzt im "Angebot" eine Gainward Phoenix GTX 1080 für 500€ bei MF geholt, die Monitore werden dann so bestellt, dass sie zusammen mit der GraKa ankommen und ich sie direkt richtig vergleichen kann. Ich werde es dann allerdings auch vom Preis abhängig machen. Für ein AHVA Panel bezahle ich vllt 50€ mehr, nicht 150.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2017)

Du weisst schon, dass die Reaktionszeit des Monitors nichts mit dem Ping oder deiner Reaktionszeit zu tun hat?


----------



## jeez90 (9. November 2017)

Ich verstehe auch gerade den Zusammenhang zwischen HZ und MS nicht :x Die 144HZ sind immer vorhanden, ob die Karte auch 144 FPS dafür liefert ist etwas anderes. Ping, Reaktionszeit etc. hat damit nichts zu tun. Selbst wenn das gesamte Bild stehenbleibt hast du meines Wissens nach 144 HZ^^ Die 1/4/... MS die die Hersteller angeben beziehen sich meist auf grey to grey, also (laut Prad):

Bei grey-to-grey wird die durchschnittliche Schaltzeit mehrerer Messungen beim Wechsel von einem Grauton zu einem anderen Grauton ermittelt. Gemessen wird in diesem Fall der Wechsel von Grauton zu Grauton, aber nicht zurück zum Ausgangs-Grauton. Somit gibt es bei der Messung von grey-to-grey immer nur einen Messwert je Messung.

Diese ist tendenziell bei TN kürzer als bei IPS oder VA, wobei ich schon IPS gesehen habe die schneller waren als TN und auch VA deutlich aufgeholt hat. Dennoch sollte man darauf achten, ob wirklich grg oder vllt btw oder anderes angegeben ist, wie Samsung es mit den neuen HG70 Modellen mit VA Panel macht.
Ich bin sehr gespannt, was du zu berichten hast und wünsche dir so wenig Glow und BLB wie möglich


----------



## J-Dredd (9. November 2017)

Ja, das ist mir klar ^^ sorry, wenn ich mich unklar ausgedrückt habe - was ich sagen wollte, war, dass all diese Faktoren dabei mitspielen, mir das Bild so schnell wie möglich zu präsentieren, und das meine Reaktionszeit, alo meine Möglichkeit, auf eine Situation zu reagieren, sowieso der langsamste Bestandteil der Kette ist. 
Wenn ich nur 60 fps habe, dann wird alle 16,6 ms ein neues Bild generiert. Bei 120 fps dann schon doppelt so oft, und bei 165 fps gibt es rund alle 6 ms eines. Wenn ich dann aber ein 60 Hz Panel habe, gibt es entweder Üblkeit erregendes Tearing bzw. dermaßen zerissene Bilder, dass die Gegner darin verschwinden. Ein schneller repitierender Monitor verschafft mir also einerseits ein klareres Bild, weil die Bildrisse viel weniger stark sind, andererseits aber gibt er den Output der GraKa auch schneller wieder, sprich, ich sehe ihn eher. Mit G-Synch Synchronisiere ich fps und die Hz des Monitors, sodass Tearing verschindet, behalte aber den Reaktionszeitvorteil, anders als z.B. bei V-Synch.

Das mit der Ping hat natürlich nichts mit meinem Bild an sich zu tun, wohl aber damit, dass dieses später als nötig erscheint.

Hoffe, das war klarer. Wenn ich mit dieser Aussage falschliege, berichtigt mich bitter gerne - wie gesagt bin ich nicht der Monitorprofi


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2017)

Bei der Reaktionszeit des Monitors geht es um Schlierenbildung, vor allem bei hohen Hertz.
Die vielen Hertz nützen dir nicht viel, wenn die Reaktionszeit zu langsam ist.
Gibt halt Leute, die allergisch darauf reagieren und manche stört es nicht.


----------



## J-Dredd (9. November 2017)

Danke für die Aufklärung! Ok, also dann hätte ich gerne eine gute Reaktionszeit des Monitors, auch wenn mir dieses Phänomen bei meiner bisherigen Lowend-Ausstattung noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen ist


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. November 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei der Reaktionszeit des Monitors geht es um Schlierenbildung, vor allem bei hohen Hertz.
> Die vielen Hertz nützen dir nicht viel, wenn die Reaktionszeit zu langsam ist.
> Gibt halt Leute, die allergisch darauf reagieren und manche stört es nicht.



Schlieren sind eher bei niedriger Bildwiederholrate deutlich. Monitore mit hoher Frequenz, etwa 144 Hz, haben meist auch eine entsprechend geringe Reaktionszeit - selbst IPS- und VA-Panels.


----------



## Antihubbard (10. November 2017)

Ich habe einen Acer 24 L Predator XB241YUbmiprz mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.
Entspricht exakt deinen Anforderungen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Schlieren sind eher bei niedriger Bildwiederholrate deutlich. Monitore mit hoher Frequenz, etwa 144 Hz, haben meist auch eine entsprechend geringe Reaktionszeit - selbst IPS- und VA-Panels.


Ich hatte den Acer Predator Z35 da und nein, die Schlieren waren bei 200Hz wesentlich grösser als bei 120Hz.
Wieso sollten die Schlieren auch bei gleicher Reaktionszeit und mehr Hertz weniger werden?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. November 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Acer Predator Z35 da und nein, die Schlieren waren bei 200Hz wesentlich grösser als bei 120Hz.
> Wieso sollten die Schlieren auch bei gleicher Reaktionszeit und mehr Hertz weniger werden?



Sind sie natürlich nicht beim gleichen Panel. Ich meinte damit unterschiedliche Panels im Vergleich miteinander. Ein jedes 60-Hz-Panel, egal ob pfeilschnelles TN oder nicht, schliert imho immer mehr als eines mit nativen 144 Hz, behaupte ich mal. 

Warum ein und derselbe Monitor bei höheren Hz mehr schlieren soll, kann ich mir allerdings auch nicht erklären. Klingt für mich eher unlogisch.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2017)

Reden wir jetzt von Bewegungsunschärfe oder von echten Schlieren?

Der Z35 ist ja bekannt für seine "schnellen" Reaktionszeiten.
Bis 100Hz kommt das Panel noch ganz mit, aber bei 200Hz hast du teilweise 2-3cm lange Schlieren auf dem Schirm.
Ist für mich auch logisch, da die Pixel bei 200Hz mit dem Umschalten überhaupt nicht mehr hinterherkommen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. November 2017)

Naja, ein Pixel dreht sich ja nicht neu bei jedem Scan, sondern nur bei einem Farbwechsel. Daher hätte ich erwartet, dass bei selber Framerate die Schlieren mit höherer Frequenz nicht mehr werden.

Und Schlieren sind für mich Schlieren  Oder wo machst du da Unterschiede zu einer "Bewegungsunschärfe"?


----------



## J-Dredd (10. November 2017)

Nun, ich lasse mir jetzt ein TN und ein AHVA Monitor kommen, die sollen ja in absteigender Reihenfolge die schnellsten Panels sein. Mal gucken, welcher der beiden - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - es dann wird. An Hz mangelt es jeweils jedenfalls nicht.

@ Manu, hast du zufällig schon mal einen der Kandidaten unter deinen Fittichen gehabt und kannst mir kurz ne Meinung geben, wie die sich jeweils so machen?

P.S.: Und wenn nicht, empfehle ich, das vielleicht mal zu machen  - sind schließlich, jedenfalls der Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sowie der von mir nicht in der Auswahl stehende Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die günstigsten G-Synch-Vertreter dieser Größe.


----------



## Das_pelzige_Gnu (11. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

noch ein kleiner Beitrag von meiner Seite. Ich bin aktuell auch auf der Suche nach einem Monitor mit ähnlichen Spezifikationen (27", G-Sync, 144 Hz, max. 600 Euro). Aus meiner Recherche hat sich der folgende Favorit ergeben:

Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Problem bei der aktuellen Rev. 4 dieses Monitors ist aber, dass dieser anscheinend Color Banding aufweist... Bei der vorherigen Rev. 3 war dies wohl nicht der Fall.

Ich finde es extrem schwierig aktuell einen "guten" Monitor mit den o.g. Spezifikationen zu finden, da alle Modelle ihre Schwächen und Probleme haben...


Viele Grüße


----------



## J-Dredd (11. November 2017)

Bei meinen beiden Favoriten ist es schwer, überhaupt Rezensionen zu finden :/ vor allem zum günstigeren der beiden läst sich nichts im Netz finden. Wahrscheinlich hilft nur trial and error... kaufen und notfalls zurückschicken.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

Zum AOC gibt es doch genug Test und der Acer wird sich ähnlich verhalten wie ein Asus PG278Q/QR oder Dell S2716DG.


----------



## J-Dredd (11. November 2017)

Der AOC ist ja der teurere, den würde ich zugunsten des günstigeren Acer ja gerne umgehen, wenn der gut genug ist. Und zu den von dir genannten anderen Monitore würde ich ja gerade gerne die Unterschiede kennen lernen, um dann zu entscheiden, welchen ich kaufe. Ist ja nicht so, dass die sich ähneln wie Gainwars und Palits GTX 1080-Designs


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

Im Prinzip ja.
Drunter ist so ziemlich das gleiche Panel.
Unterschiede gibt es halt bei der Grundeinstellung und bei den neueren Revisionen des Dell, soll ein anderes Coating vorhanden.
Beim Acer und Asus kannst du im OSD mehr einstellen, um zB das Colorbanding abzuschwächen.
Aber von der reinen Grundleistung und Farbwiedergabe nehmen die sich so gut wie nichts.


----------



## J-Dredd (12. November 2017)

Na dass beruhigt doch  hätte ich aber nicht gedacht, dass die alle auf einem Level liegen.  Bei Grafikkarten gibt es bei 50€ Preisunterschied ja schon gewaltige Unterschiede der Customdesigns.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2017)

Grafikkarten sind auch was ganz anderes, das kann man nicht vergleichen.


----------

